# i just smoked some marinated cheese



## dan the mano (Jan 21, 2018)

Well what I did was I tried an experiment here here with 5 different types of cheese and with 3 different liquid marinades.i will try to show some pictures of my process.the different types of cheeses are Gouda, havarti,monteny jack,mozzarella and then monteny jack with jalapeño. Then o used my 3 different types of marinades,wine ( a cheap strawberry wine) then a syrup and finally a mixture of soya sauce( low sodium) and Worcester sauce.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2018)

I have never heard of marinating cheese.
I can't wait to see how this turns out!
Al


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> Well what I did was I tried an experiment here here with 5 different types of cheese and with 3 different liquid marinades.i will try to show some pictures of my process.the different types of cheeses are Gouda, havarti,monteny jack,mozzarella and then monteny jack with jalapeño. Then o used my 3 different types of marinades,wine ( a cheap strawberry wine) then a syrup and finally a mixture of soya sauce( low sodium) and Worcester sauce.



I'm sorry , but im having a hard time here trying to add pictures here from my cell phone .anyways i did this and had good luck


dan the mano said:


> Well what I did was I tried an experiment here here with 5 different types of cheese and with 3 different liquid marinades.i will try to show some pictures of my process.the different types of cheeses are Gouda, havarti,monteny jack,mozzarella and then monteny jack with jalapeño. Then o used my 3 different types of marinades,wine ( a cheap strawberry wine) then a syrup and finally a mixture of soya sauce( low sodium) and Worcester sauce.



First off I have to apologize for taking so long to get pictures here  as I was having a hard doing that. Anyways I'll try again .


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> View attachment 351103
> 
> 
> I'm sorry , but im having a hard time here trying to add pictures here from my cell phone .anyways i did this and had good luck
> ...



As you can see the pronged roast fork ,  that is what I used to place several small holes in the cheese while it marinaded in liquid over night .


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> As you can see the pronged roast fork ,  that is what I used to place several small holes in the cheese while it marinaded in liquid over night .



This one of first marinades , soya sauce and Worcester sauce ... actually quite good and different in some cheese


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> View attachment 351105
> View attachment 351105
> View attachment 351106
> 
> ...



The second one here is cheese in wine ( a cheap fruit strawberry) and again wow with some cheeses it was really good , however next time I'll use a different wine (.grape) just because I like it so much better


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> View attachment 351107
> View attachment 351107
> 
> 
> The second one here is cheese in wine ( a cheap fruit strawberry) and again wow with some cheeses it was really good , however next time I'll use a different wine (.grape) just because I like it so much better





dan the mano said:


> View attachment 351107
> View attachment 351107
> 
> 
> The second one here is cheese in wine ( a cheap fruit strawberry) and again wow with some cheeses it was really good , however next time I'll use a different wine (.grape) just because I like it so much better


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

:p
Never thought of this. Hmm... cool


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

Now we headed out to the smoker and smoked for 3 hours at ruffly around 60-75 degrees


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> Now we headed out to the smoker and smoked for 3 hours at ruffly around 60-75 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Now from here after things have smoked , I have done a few things different, meaning before marinading over night i had wrapped all cheese individually with cheese cloth to assure the wet ( marinades cheese )stays in contact with each other. This cheese was placed in a zip lock bag and again stored overnight in the fridge where next morning I had remover all cheese cloth before going to the smoker.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> Now from here after things have smoked , I have done a few things different, meaning before marinading over night i had wrapped all cheese individually with cheese cloth to assure the wet ( marinades cheese )stays in contact with each other. This cheese was placed in a zip lock bag and again stored overnight in the fridge where next morning I had remover all cheese cloth before going to the smoker.


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

First batch of cheese after smoking ( all smokers were loaded up ) and I was using Bradley's. 

Now the second picture is of more cheese cooling off on the kitchen counter


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> View attachment 351113
> View attachment 351116
> 
> First batch of cheese after smoking ( all smokers were loaded up ) and I was using Bradley's.
> ...



Just in case your wondering about the toothpicks..... well that was my way of telling the difference between different cheeses and which marinade it had come from . A bit of advice.... syrup and toothpicks when it overflows in frigid from bag and out of tinfoil pan .... wow what a mess , wife was not happy ,


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> Just in case your wondering about the toothpicks..... well that was my way of telling the difference between different cheeses and which marinade it had come from . A bit of advice.... syrup and toothpicks when it overflows in frigid from bag and out of tinfoil pan .... wow what a mess , wife was not happy ,




  And then finally last picture now all cheese is packaged up . All cheese that will be stored is wrapped in Saran Wrap while the other is in zip lock bags for easy testing


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> And then finally last picture now all cheese is packaged up . All cheese that will be stored is wrapped in Saran Wrap while the other is in zip lock bags for easy testing



Now for results ....this was taken with the neighbors...  a few actually (12 people) 
-gouda wine 50 %liked
-Gouda syrup 70%liked
-Gouda soya sauce and Worcester mixed well 90% liked
-------------
-havarti wine 40 % liked 
- havarti syrup 50% liked
-havarti soya sauce and Worcester sauce mixed well 100% liked 
-----------
Monterey Jack and wine 50 % liked 
Mont Jack syrup 100% liked
Mont Jack and soya sauce and Worcester sauce mixed well 100% liked
---------------
-Monterey Jack and jalapeño and wine 20% liked
- mont Jack and jalapeños with syrup 50 % liked
- mont Jack and jalapeño and soya sauce and Worcester sauce mixed well 40 % liked
----------///
- mozzarella and wine 70% liked
-mozzarella and syrup 50% liked
- mozzarella and soya sauce and Worcester sauce mixed well 30% liked well


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

dan the mano said:


> Now for results ....this was taken with the neighbors...  a few actually (12 people)
> -gouda wine 50 %liked
> -Gouda syrup 70%liked
> -Gouda soya sauce and Worcester mixed well 90% liked
> ...



Well I do hope that you can understand my postings with the pictures... as I had a bad time with all the pictures. And I thankyou in advance for your time Dano


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 22, 2018)

Holy cheese wheel Bat Man!
That's 3 years of cheese. Lol


----------



## dan the mano (Jan 22, 2018)

smokinal said:


> I have never heard of marinating cheese.
> I can't wait to see how this turns out!
> Al



  lol all in all , the majority of this cheese was real good ( there was 11 people taste testing). but wow i sure had a problem getting pictures on here . i must be doing something wrong .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2018)

I think I may have to give this a try!
I can think of a couple of combos that I think may go together!
Thanks for the idea!
Al


----------

